# Push email on WM6 pda



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

Im really not clued up on tech stuff like this so need some help.

i have a htc pda/mobile (TyTnII) and i have Windows mobile 6 on there.

i have a hotmail account which works via windows live, i just send and recieve when needed.

i have a blueyonder account which i cannot get to work on the phone, it just says sync error.

and i have tried to link up my work email which is on a MS exchange server, but this doesnt seem to work (but people have blackberrys and they seem to work).

anyone shed anylight on how i can get push email to work on my phone or even just be able to get my blueyonder and work email working on my phone? :wall:

Cheers


----------



## martind511 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a TYTN II all set up to work with Exchange - you need to ensure that you are running Exchange 2003 with Service Pack 2 (have a word to check that your company is running this software). Also check that you can access Outlook Web Access as WM6 uses the https authentication to download the email. Blackberry Enterprise Server which accesses MS Exchange is totally different.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I have the same phone but have only managed to get my Gmail account working with push email.

Your Blueyonder account does not support this feature, you will have to ask your admin team at work as to wether this feature is enabled.

You shoule be able to get a gmail account (I can send you an invite for one) then foward your blueyonder account to this, I realise this is probably no ideal but more of a workaround.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

work have webmail using MS Exchange, our IT dept arent great, only some of the guys are useful.

i will take a look at gmail and see if that will work, im suprised my blueyonder email wont work, i entered all the pop3 addresses etc etc.

gonna look into gmail now.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

essjay said:


> I have the same phone but have only managed to get my Gmail account working with push email.
> 
> Your Blueyonder account does not support this feature, you will have to ask your admin team at work as to wether this feature is enabled.
> 
> You shoule be able to get a gmail account (I can send you an invite for one) then foward your blueyonder account to this, I realise this is probably no ideal but more of a workaround.


i have set up a googlemail account on t'internet but how do i set this up on my pda?


----------

